# ملف تعليمي يشرح ال bode plot بشكل رائع



## رائد غسان (15 يناير 2007)

الملف أدناه يشرح بشكل مميز مدعما بالأمثلة والرسومات موضوع ال bode plot وهو احد المبادىء الرئيسية في موضوع ال filters وقضية ال frequency response في ال amplifiers 
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم ويكون سببا في الأفادة لكم


----------



## وليد العمري (16 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي ومنتضرين جديدك انشاء اللة


----------



## معمر (26 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الملف المفيد جدا للمهندس
وفقك الله لما فيه خير وفائدة للجميع


----------



## mros (27 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله اخيرا اخي و زادك علما.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## المهندس خالد (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله اخيرا

والله استفدت منه كثيرا 

خصوصا قبل الاختبر اختصر على جهد كبير جدا 

جهلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## computer eng. (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الملف ..

ولكن مازالت لدي بعض الأسئلة ..

هل من خبير بال bode plot يجيب على أسئلتي ؟

..


----------



## مسك الحياة (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا

أخي الكريم

,,
’’
,
’
.
.
.
*


----------



## م/سلمى الفارس (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## بنت العامرية (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
ووفقك في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## بسيوني حسن (3 فبراير 2010)

وفقك الله لما فيه خير وفائدة للجميع


----------



## palast (18 أبريل 2010)

*[email protected]*

أريد أسئلة على الموضوع


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## Wafa' Abufres (14 سبتمبر 2010)

رائد غسان قال:


> الملف أدناه يشرح بشكل مميز مدعما بالأمثلة والرسومات موضوع ال bode plot وهو احد المبادىء الرئيسية في موضوع ال filters وقضية ال frequency response في ال amplifiers
> ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم ويكون سببا في الأفادة لكم


 

Thanks alot for helping me out
im studying electrical and computer system engineering in monash university and i found this topic confusing

but now i feel much beter..

your sister Wafa'


----------



## ادور (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم


----------



## mostafahemdan (14 سبتمبر 2010)

باااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## mr.electrical (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية والله عل كويز بكرة ولاكنت أدري وش الطبخة لكن الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ahmedelsisy (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك اله كل خير


----------



## abouelmouti (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله اخيرا


----------



## bos14 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## SadSouL (20 مارس 2014)

bos14 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير



جزاك الله اخيرا


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (20 مارس 2014)

شي جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## aya eltokhy (26 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------

